# Got a show on the 7th and my goat is in bad shape!



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, here's the story, I got really really sick with bronchitis and was in bed for 3 weeks, and during that time my mom and brothers were feeding my goats for me and they weren't getting ran. And I know they didn't feed them right. Now my goat is soft and flabby and I am still not able to run him like I was though I am building strength back up. I have a show on the 7th of September ad like I said, he is soft. I am trying to run him and build muscle back, but I just can't handle much. Do y'all have any ideas on getting him back in shape before my show??? Or at least looking halfway decent? This is my first show ever, so I am really nervous. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Try using an RC car in a small round pen... usually they'll at least jog away from them, mine will just take off like a shot though. Its funny to watch. Also you can get a whip and crack it in the air. They don't like the noise so if you stay behind them doing that they'll keep moving. 

If he's fat then just keep running- up his protien, drop the fat. So basically something 30 percent protien and less than 4 percent fat for a supplement along with his feed. Look at horse supplements... they're easy to find but check ingriedients. Ill b glad to look at labels for you


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What about a pellet gun or something? Just a semi-loud noise they run away from.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We set off fire crackers once for independence day and they ran to the barn but after one or two didn't react anymore


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ours hate fireworks.. As long as they couldn't hide somewhere, they might be ok for exercise.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Hmm, good ideas. What kind of horse supplements are you talking? He really isn't fat, just really soft. His muscle definition diminished amazingly in the 3 weeks I was sick.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Anything with ammino and omega fatty acids... they assist in muscle developement and that equals definition. Also, natural fit by admani is anmazing for definition... you'll probably have to order it and it takes about 2 weeks to see results and 4 weeks for full results. 

If he is loose hided thag can cause a soft feeling. You can brace super hard to help tighten it. I don't like using cool blue or green alcohol to tighten... I feel like its cheating and is unfair to the animal since its not for their well being. Plus I don't see how it works


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ask if they have any pelleted horse protien supplements. The biggest thing to watch is fat and calcium to phosphorus ratio


----------

